
Writing under difficult circumstances - Mz
http://writepay.blogspot.com/2017/10/writing-under-difficult-circumstances.html
======
jmnicolas
Frankly it reads more like an add for Textbroker than anything else.

edit : after briefly looking at the other posts, most of them are about
Textbroker. I don't think this blog is genuine, it's just for SEO imo.

~~~
django1993
The name of the blog is 'writepay', which should give a hint.

------
severine
Context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15682339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15682339)

~~~
Mz
Thank you.

